# java.lang.ClassNotFoundException auf anderem Rechner



## Fohnbit (4. Feb 2016)

Hallo,

ich schreibe kleine Plugins in Eclipse und exportiere diese mittels:
Deployable plug-ins and fragments
als .jar Datei.

Ein OSGi System ladet diese Bundles und laufen auf dem Ziel Rechner.

Ich verwende die Apache HTTP Client 4.5.1 mit der Zeile:

```
RequestConfig requestConfig = RequestConfig.custom()
                        .setConnectTimeout(1 * 1000).build();
                HttpClient httpClient = HttpClientBuilder.create()
                        .setDefaultRequestConfig(requestConfig).build();
```
Auf meinem PC mit Exclipse läuft alles.

Aber am Zielrechner, erhalte ich die folgende Meldung:

```
Exception in thread "Thread-20" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/net/ssl/HostnameVerifier
at com.comp.multimedia.audioplayer.aud.AUD$HttpGetThread.run(AUD.java:472)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.net.ssl.HostnameVerifier cannot be found by com.comp.multimedia.audioplayer.aud_1.0.0.201602041731
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:501)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:421)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:412)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:107)
... 2 more
```

Ich finde diese aber auch nirgends an.

Kann jemand helfen?

Danke!


----------

